# 好帖翻译 | 好帖翻譯

## EricHsu

gentoo 论坛上有着海量的好帖, 随处皆是各式各样的文档, 提示, 技巧... 对于熟悉英文的用户无疑是一个超级宝库, 可不熟悉英文的用户则只能望洋 (文) 兴叹. 现开出此帖, 欢迎大家跟帖做两件事:

1. 推荐好帖, 或者给出你希望有人翻译的帖子的链接, 给出简要的推荐理由或希望翻译的理由

2. 有兴趣有能力有时间的朋友请勇挑大任: 选择你想翻译的帖子翻译后跟帖贴出来, 所有因此受益的中文用户将对你感激不尽!

然后, 我会在此首帖里集中每个链接及其翻译人, 翻译状态, 包括:

1. 未翻译的帖子链接列表, 并给出其状态两种: 

(1) 翻译人: 暂无

(2) 翻译人: 某某

想参与翻译的朋友请跟帖说明你要翻译的帖子, 我会把你的名字更新到上面的帖子列表里 :Smile: 

2. 已翻译完帖子的归类列表 (含每一个翻译者的名字)

付出你的一点点努力, 我们一起推动 gentoo 中文的发展吧  :Very Happy: 

--繁體字版本--

gentoo 論壇上有著海量的好帖, 隨處皆是各式各樣的文檔, 提示, 技巧... 對于熟悉英文的用戶無疑是一個超級寶庫, 可不熟悉英文的用戶則只能望洋 (文) 興嘆. 現開出此帖, 歡迎大家跟帖做兩件事:

1. 推薦好帖, 或者給出你希望有人翻譯的帖子的鏈接, 給出簡要的推薦理由或希望翻譯的理由

2. 有興趣有能力有時間的朋友請勇挑大任: 選擇你想翻譯的帖子翻譯後跟帖貼出來, 所有因此受益的中文用戶將對你感激不盡!

然後, 我會在此首帖里集中每個鏈接及其翻譯人, 翻譯狀態, 包括:

1. 未翻譯的帖子鏈接列表, 並給出其狀態兩種:

(1) 翻譯人: 暫無

(2) 翻譯人: 某某

想參與翻譯的朋友請跟帖說明你要翻譯的帖子, 我會把你的名字更新到上面的帖子列表里 :Smile: 

2. 已翻譯完帖子的歸類列表 (含每一個翻譯者的名字)

付出你的一點點努力, 我們一起推動 gentoo 中文的發展吧   :Very Happy: 

edit:

置顶好久啦, 不过大家似乎不喜欢翻译? 呵呵, 那就不再置顶咯 :Smile:  - Eric

----------

